# Vintage Velo BANNED



## sm2501 (Jun 19, 2014)

I banned Vintage Velo today. There are several CABE members that sent him payments and never received merchandise.


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for taking care of that.


----------



## Monarky (Jun 20, 2014)

catfish said:


> Thanks for taking care of that.




Thanks Scott for all your help and saving others from getting burned.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 20, 2014)

*Jason LaPorte ?*

Any relation to Jason LaPorte ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2014)

[SUP][/SUP]







Wheeled Relics said:


> Any relation to Jason LaPorte ?




No-- Jason was widpanic02 I believe. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Jun 23, 2014)

*posting today on wheelmen site*

he has surfaced on the wheelmen site ,, i wrote him and said his clients were seeking his contact information ,


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 23, 2014)

Did he remove his posts? What's his user name over there? I looked and did not see anything obvious.

Scott


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Any relation to Jason LaPorte ?




No, this guy's name was Kammerer and he lived in Washington state. I had a sale with him early last year that was a little slow, but nothing remarkable in it.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 23, 2014)

*i also thought it was the same guy on the wheelmen site but that user is different.*

Was anyone on here connected to him through Facebook?


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jun 24, 2014)

*Walter Branche - the Great Disappearing Act*

FYI to everyone, Walter has erroneously called me out as Vintage Velo (note, yes my name on the Wheelmen forum is "vintagevelo" all one word, but I'm not Vintage Velo). Please make a note.

A sidenote - when I joined here on the CABE, I kept the same name as on the wheelmen forum because that made most sense. But then I was told to change it since there was already a Vintage Velo (the guy Scott banned) on here.

Just making that clear in case folks think I'm that guy. I can see how Walter made the mistake thinking I'm a scammer, but it's not true.

Ken (velo-vecchio)


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 24, 2014)

velo-vecchio said:


> FYI to everyone, Walter has erroneously called me out as Vintage Velo (note, yes my name on the Wheelmen forum is "vintagevelo" all one word, but I'm not Vintage Velo). Please make a note.
> 
> A sidenote - when I joined here on the CABE, I kept the same name as on the wheelmen forum because that made most sense. But then I was told to change it since there was already a Vintage Velo (the guy Scott banned) on here.
> 
> ...



 This is correct please DO NOT mistake velo-vecchio formally vintagevelo all 1 word for user Vintage Velo 2 words who was BANNED.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Remember?????*

*I Hope that Everyone Remembers When I Exposed Him for Scamming Me; and A Lot of You Took His Side!!!!!

Unfortunately, It had to Happen to a Few More People!

Good Job Scott!*


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 24, 2014)

*I remember your post but couldn't find it, thought it was resloved*

I guess not....

Same guy here?
https://www.facebook.com/mike.kammer.54




carlitos60 said:


> *I Hope that Everyone Remembers When I Exposed Him for Scamming Me; and A Lot of You Took His Side!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, It had to Happen to a Few More People!
> 
> Good Job Scott!*


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jun 24, 2014)

*Got My Back*

That's my boy over there on the left coast .. thx Mark for vouching for me. This CABE really is a community. I actually got a phone call from a friend asking if I saw all the action and he was sorry to hear I was banned LOL.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

velo-vecchio said:


> FYI to everyone, Walter has erroneously called me out as Vintage Velo (note, yes my name on the Wheelmen forum is "vintagevelo" all one word, but I'm not Vintage Velo). Please make a note.
> 
> A sidenote - when I joined here on the CABE, I kept the same name as on the wheelmen forum because that made most sense. But then I was told to change it since there was already a Vintage Velo (the guy Scott banned) on here.
> 
> ...




...I've met AND delt with Ken... he's a great guy!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 24, 2014)

*Lemme get this straight.


There is a CABEr called velo-vecchio ... A.K.A. KEN.

There WAS a CABEr called Vintage Velo ... he has been banned.

velo-vecchio has a real name ... it is KEN (see above).

velo-vecchio is a totally-different person than Vintage Velo.


Used to be pretty-good at this similar-name stuff. 

But lately it seems i'm always 24-Hours From Tulsa.*


..... patric


============
============


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 24, 2014)

*Just a side note.....*

(And I apologize if this is something you already know)......As Mr. Cafaro will concur, velo is French for tricycle/bicycle and vecchio means old in Italian. So Ken's "handle" is simply Old Bike. (I've sometimes been accused of pointing out the obvious)!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

BB Rider said:


> (And I apologize if this is something you already know)......As Mr. Cafaro will concur, velo is French for tricycle/bicycle and vecchio means old in Italian. So Ken's "handle" is simply Old Bike. (I've sometimes been accused of pointing out the obvious)!




..thank you for the 411


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 24, 2014)

*Not JUST a side note ......*



BB Rider said:


> (And I apologize if this is something you already know)......As Mr. Cafaro will concur, velo is French for tricycle/bicycle and vecchio means old in Italian. So Ken's "handle" is simply Old Bike. (I've sometimes been accused of pointing out the obvious)!





*BB Rider ... soma-nah-beech ... i wish i came up with that.

While I knew velo is French for 'bicycle' ... and vecchio is Italian for 'old' ... 
I failed to connect the two.

Good Stuff .. BB Rider !!!*


...... patric


==========
==========


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 24, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *BB Rider ... soma-nah-beech ... i wish i came up with that.
> 
> While I knew velo is French for 'bicycle' ... and vecchio is Italian for 'old' ...
> I failed to connect the two.
> ...




Grazie Mille Amici !


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 24, 2014)

BB Rider said:


> Grazie Mille Amici !





*Pregu !!*



========
========


----------



## bikiba (Jun 24, 2014)

I think it is prego...like the sauce in the jar 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 24, 2014)

BB Rider said:


> (And I apologize if this is something you already know)......As Mr. Cafaro will concur, velo is French for tricycle/bicycle and vecchio means old in Italian. So Ken's "handle" is simply Old Bike. (I've sometimes been accused of pointing out the obvious)!




Ah, see you point out another problem, we already have an "Oldbike" here, I think he may have to change his name again...

just kidding.

again, do I hear someone asking for a member rating system?

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=295096


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2014)

It's a good thing I kept my 82 Colnago.
 It seems as though the Cabe has a little Italian Moda going on.
 Anybody for a screening of Breaking Away?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 24, 2014)

bikiba said:


> I think it is prego...like the sauce in the jar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2





*bikiba ... It is prego ... but in the Sicilian dialect ... pregu.

My mom and dad were FOTB ... fresh off the boat ... they spoke 
Sicilian to each other when they didn't want me and my 2, younger 
sisters to know whatsa goin' on.  

Folks never taught us their language ... thought it would hold us 
back, socially.  It was their fear that society in America would ... 
or could connect  them to the Mafia (cosa nostra).  And there was 
no way in hell that was gonna happen to them.

I do relate, tho' .. with Prego .. the sauce ...... every time my beautiful 
wife of 45 years says, "Supper will be ready in five minutes !"

Thank you for your interest, bikiba !!!*

...... patric












=========
=========


----------



## bikiba (Jun 25, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *bikiba ... It is prego ... but in the Sicilian dialect ... pregu.
> 
> My mom and dad were FOTB ... fresh off the boat ... they spoke
> Sicilian to each other when they didn't want me and my 2, younger
> ...




I thought all the siggis grew up with me in bensonhurst Brooklyn.  

My wife is first gen Italian, speaks proper and molase. ( mola di Bari )

Nice to know another paisan!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 26, 2014)

bikiba said:


> I thought all the siggis grew up with me in bensonhurst Brooklyn.
> 
> My wife is first gen Italian, speaks proper and molase. ( mola di Bari )
> 
> Nice to know another paisan!!





*bikiba ... grazzi.*


...... patric


==========
==========


----------



## Boris (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought you said your parents didn't want you speaking Italian?


----------



## oldbike1891 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Just Chiming in!*

I am oldbike1891.(Lee)  That refers to my 51" 1891 Columbia Light Roadster Ordinary that I have had since 1971 and ridden up till about 3 years ago.   A  Wheelmen since age 15 (1969).

More:  The Columbia is now being ridden consistently by my good friend -- Velo-veccio! (aka Ken).

To make this even more of a small Cabe world.  My Columbia was also ridden in 1971 by -- Willswares! (aka - Steve) who is my first cousin!   Weird huh?

Hoofhearted.  I see that you are by Dayton , Ohio.  Were you there in 1972 when The Wheelmen came to town to dedicate the reproduction Wright Brothers Bicycle Shop in Carrilon Park?  I was there.

Let's keep ribbing each other, but still stay friends, and remember it is all about the Bicycles! -- Lee

Sorry.  No Italian.


----------

